# Zander auf Teebeutel



## Uwe_H (15. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt für total bekloppt erklärt werde...

Mir hat heute ein Schüler von mir erzählt, dass in Polen auf Zander mit einem Teebeutel am Haken gefischt wird. Der gute Junge ist 14 und seine Mutter ist Polin, er ist also der Sprache mächtig und verbringt zwei bis dreimal im Jahr dort die Ferien. Er hat ein polnisches Zanderfangvideo, wo die polnischen Zanderfanggurus einfach einen unbenutzten Teebeutel (schwarzen Tee) an den Haken montieren und damit Zander fangen...

Hat das schonmal jemand gehört oder ausprobiert??? Sind vielleicht auch deutsche Zander heiss auf Tee, und das nicht nur um 17 Uhr???

Sagt doch mal eure Meinung dazu...


----------



## BigEarn (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Und Hechte, worauf beissen die? Auf ne Dose Nesquick? |supergri 

Ich glaub da kein Wort von aber wenns klappt dann sagt mal Bescheid #6


----------



## kanalbulle (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

|thinkerg: ne ne - Hechte beißen auf Tampons !


----------



## Uwe_H (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@Kanalbulle: benutzt oder unbenutzt???


----------



## kanalbulle (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> @Kanalbulle: benutzt oder unbenutzt???


dazu werde ich mich hier nicht äußern !
Deinem Posting nach zu urteilen nimmst du die Geschichte selber nicht ernst.
Bist du Lehrer oder sowas ?
Laß dir doch dieses Video mal zeigen !
Warum ist der Pipel hier und seine Mutter in Polen ?


----------



## Uwe_H (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Naja, ich arbeite als Lehrer an einer Musikschule...in der ersten Schulwoche fragt man halt so die Schüler was sie in den Ferien gemacht haben, da ich weiss dass der Bursche auch angelt ist das ja ein prima Thema, und da kam dann diese Geschichte bei raus...

Der kleine lebt hier, seine Mutter auch, sie ist aber Polin, hat hier geheiratet und die Familie hat jetzt eben in Polen ein Ferienhaus...
Glauben kann ich das auch nicht ganz, deswegen frag ich ja ob das schonmal jemand gehört hat...aber das Video muss ich mir wirklich mal ausleihen...


----------



## kanalbulle (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> aber das Video muss ich mir wirklich mal ausleihen...


Tu das - und dann her damit in´s AB.
Wir wollen alle


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ne Hechte beissen auf geschleppte Wienerwürste.


----------



## feinripp (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Hechte beissen auf geschleppte Wienerwürste.


Deswegen kommt es in Badeseen auch immer zu diesen hässlichen Fischattaken mit Personenschaden.:m


----------



## The_Duke (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen kommt es in Badeseen auch immer zu diesen hässlichen Fischattaken mit Personenschaden.:m



Aber hauptsächlich an den FKK-Badeabschnitten  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## feinripp (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Jo. Glücklicherweise ist aber aufgrund der Wassertemperaturen und anatomischer Gegebenheiten oftmals die Reizwirkung eher gering.


----------



## Rednaz (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

..ne Damenbinde wie nen Fischfetzen treiben lassen ist unheimlich fängig auf Wasserferkel


----------



## Merlinrs (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Also ich würde mal auf wasserlössliche PVA Beutel tippen mit Fischfetzen drin wenn man davon kleine Beutel hat sieht es von weiten aus wie Teebeutel


----------



## Micky Finn (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen kommt es in Badeseen auch immer zu diesen hässlichen Fischattaken mit Personenschaden.:m



Hatten wir schon in Skarnsundet....... geht nix über einen weißen Gummi-Mak..... super fängig.


----------



## totentanz (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Hier habt ja ein Thema hier!

Teebeutel, benutzte Tampons, Damenbinden, Fischfetzen....
tttzzzz..
Ich will mal Eure Köderkox sehen!!!


----------



## BigEarn (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich schwör auf Gummi - vor allem auf Erdbeer und Bananenflavour (letzteres mit Noppen) gibt es immer wieder Rekordfänge


----------



## powermike1977 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

ich fang auf teebeutel immer nur alte englsiche oma's...deswegen habe ich mir jetzt alkopops zugelegt. nach ner kiste bier schmecken die ganz ok, und am haken kann man damit prima saemtliche wassernixen erledigen! schwing!


----------



## Merlinrs (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				totentanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier habt ja ein Thema hier!
> 
> Teebeutel, benutzte Tampons, Damenbinden, Fischfetzen....
> tttzzzz..
> Ich will mal Eure Köderkox sehen!!!


Lieber nicht wer weiß was da noch alles drinn ist    |supergri


----------



## Mac Gill (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich melde hier schon mal ein TAAAATAÜÜÜÜÜTAAATAAAAAA!

Ich kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, wer das größer Boardferkel hier ist :q :q :q


----------



## Lotte (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

moin-moin,

  das hat aber lange gedauert bis da mal ein tüt tüt kam!!! habe mich schon gewundert  |supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Uwe_H (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Moment mal Tüüüüt....

hier gehts nur um polnische Methoden die Stachelritter zu überlisten...


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

und würste die kann man ja auch mal dranhängen am dracovicsystem mit ner spinnrute. must nur aufpassen das die wurst dranbleibt (also lieber keine tee- oder leberwurst nehmen):m


----------



## Seadevil110 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Dank Euren Inspirationen hab' ich auch endlich nach unendlicher Suche einen brauchbaren Ersatz für meine sauteuren Twister von ProfiBlinker:
-  gebrauchte Kondome   -  langsam geschleppt bestimmt ein echter Renner;
der echte Carp-Freak wäre begeistert ob des natürlichen Flavours.
Und wer altersbedingt oder aus sonstigen Gründen mit der Köderbeschaffung Probleme hat - jeder Parkplatz in Disco-Nähe bietet in den frühen Morgenstunden bestimmt für genügend Nachschub.

Danke Polen!!   Na also, es geht doch

m.f.G.   SEAD


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

die normalen oder die anderen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Mein geheimköder sind geschleppte Schlüpfer. Die Rapfen beißen da wunderbar drauf.|supergri |pfisch: |rotwerden


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Nicht vergessen Leute: Für Aale müssen die schon Zwei Wochen getragen sein. Dann entfalten die Schlüpfer erst ihr richtiges Aroma.:l :v


----------



## Silvo (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Hi,

Ganz so recht glaube ich es ja auch nicht aber in slowenien fangen die ihre Welse mit Zwiebeln.
Von daher überrascht mich wirklich nicht mehr viel


----------



## Merlinrs (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Zwiebeln sind die nicht ein bisschen zu klein waren bestimmt Melonen hab mich schon immer gewundert warum die davon soviel  Verkaufen


----------



## Birger (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Die Wette steht noch zwischen meinem Kumpel und mir: ich bin sicher, dass ich einen Hecht mit nem Würstchen fangen kann. 2 Drillinge rein und wie einen Jerkbait (ein bisschen gefühlvoller, da Würstchen weicher sind) zupfen. Das muss gehen! 
Hechte sind so dämlich.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. ich sach ma petry Heil und ehrt die wurst#t #6


----------



## Rednaz (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Jaja..und ich trage meine Gummifische immer ne Woche unter den Achseln herum...vonwegen Pheromone und so


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

sind die dann noch vollständig müsten nach 4 stunden doch schon wegschmelzen#t


----------



## Pete (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

au au au...eidiwei...wenn man euch hier so liest...kein wunder, dass es revolutionäre aller kategorien in deutschland immer schon schwer hatten, gegen den strom anzuschwimmen...


----------



## Adrian* (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

he bei uns im hafen saß leztens son experte (schwarzangler), der hatte ne packung reis als köder....en freund hat gesagt der hat das dran, ich hab das nich geglaub aber der hatte wirklich ne packung reis dran ich mein freund und en stippfischer haben uns kaputt gelacht sowat haben wir noch nie gesehn.... :q


----------



## Merlinrs (15. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

vergesse denn Senf nicht


----------



## totentanz (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht vergessen Leute: Für Aale müssen die schon Zwei Wochen getragen sein. Dann entfalten die Schlüpfer erst ihr richtiges Aroma.:l :v


Sonderangebot:
Getragene Slips und Strings​
Die Wäschestücke werden von mir 48 Stunden durchgehend getragen und anschließend luftdicht verpackt.​

*Preis in Euro* 


Slip15,
String20,
Nylons10,
Socken10,

Auf Wunsch trage ich für Dich auch andere Wäschestücke. Sende mir hierzu bitte eine E-Mail mit Deinen Vorstellungen.VB-


----------



## feinripp (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Du trägst Strings,Totentanz??
Ne odä?
Ausserdem sollte das in das Unterforum Angebote verschoben werden #d


----------



## Regentaucher (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Spass beiseite, in einem altem Angler Buch hatte ich vor kurzem gelesen, das ein mit Rinderblut durchdrängter Lappen ans Vorfach gewickelt -  auch sehr fängig sein soll...

Warum sollte das nicht funzen? Wenn wir schon bei den aussergewöhnlichen Ködern sind.


----------



## sundeule (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

An der Elbe haben wir aus Jux schon experimentiert, was Hecht und Zander zu verfrühstücken bereit sind. Erfolgreich waren: rote Wollfäden, Lurexfäden, Federn, zerschnittene Luftballons(wirklich die vom Kindergeburtstag:m ) 

Zu gewissen anderen Ködern: Warum nicht! Wir leben doch in einer toleranten Zeit und wer seine Angelerlebnisse mit seinen erotischen Vorlieben würzen mag...|supergri 

@Birger: ich glaube an Dich. Nach der Möhrenwobblerstory in einem deutschen Fachblatt um so mehr. Dem Hecht ist das gebiss Wurscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



> Zu gewissen anderen Ködern: Warum nicht! Wir leben doch in einer toleranten Zeit und wer seine Angelerlebnisse mit seinen erotischen Vorlieben würzen mag


Ihr könnt mich auslachen: Aber ich werde mal nen Teebeutel testen!
Kost nicht viel, und es interessiert mich schon.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

klar thomas warum nicht wenn die anderen ihr zeug schon durchs wasser ziehen fällst du mit dem teebeutel wohl erher weniger auf#6 

es ist ein versuch wert

nur auf welche geschmackrichtung gehen die mehr der grüne tee oder hakebutte????????#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

))))


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Schade, hab keine Teebeutel. sondern nur losen Tee.

Vielleicht kann man damit aber gut anfüttern? ;D

Hab bisher immer tunfisch in den Futterkorb getan, vielleicht sollte ich den mal gegen nen feinen Darjeeling FirstFlush tauschen? ;>

Aber ne, den trink ich leiber selber =P


----------



## MeFoMan (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Das mit den Teebeuteln stimmt. Heißt in Polen "Kouva" und macht fast jeder. Die Beutel werden dazu mit dem Haken mehrfach durchstochen (quasi wie mit einer Nähnadel) und dann mit Grundblei und Seitenarm über den Boden gezupft.


----------



## Counter-Striker (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich habe schonmal einen kleinen Barsch auf -gebrauchten Kaugummi- gefangen .... mir ist der Teig beim Stippen ausgegangen ........ Aber Teebeutel auf Zander ? Wenn das wirklich funzt dann werde ich erstmal unseren Teeschrank plündern !


----------



## Counter-Striker (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

ABER NICHT ZUVIEL TEE !
sonst verwandeln sich unsere schönen Gewässer zu Riesenteekannen ! 
Unsere Fische schmecken dann auch nurnoch nach schwarzen Tee !


----------



## Silvo (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Hi,ein versuch ist es auf jedenfall wert.

Wenn es jemand ausprobiert hat hoffe ich das er es im Forum bekannt gibt:m


----------



## sundeule (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt mich auslachen: Aber ich werde mal nen Teebeutel testen!
> Kost nicht viel, und es interessiert mich schon.


Ich bin dabei und fange mal klein an und beim Meschendorf-Treffen einen Teebeuteldorsch - versprochen. Wenns nicht klappt tue ich mir zuhause einen Dorsch in den Tee
#g


----------



## sundeule (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> ABER NICHT ZUVIEL TEE !
> sonst verwandeln sich unsere schönen Gewässer zu Riesenteekannen !
> Unsere Fische schmecken dann auch nurnoch nach schwarzen Tee !


 
Nur die Beutel ohne Inhalt! Alles andere ist Teerohrismus:r


----------



## Seadevil110 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

In der Nahost-Zeitung "BÜLD" stand neulich, daß die Angelwettbewerbe neuerdings 
am Wochenende nach den Beschneidungen stattfinden sollen; 
gibt's da vielleicht einen kausalen Zusammenhang,   ))

m.f.G.  SEAD


----------



## Blackmore (16. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Das mit den Tampons hat schon Survivalguru Rüdiger Nehberg empfohlen.
Survival Lexikon Seite 277: Tampon ..."In Notzeiten sind gebrauchte Tampons Köder für Fische. Darüber hinaus läßt sich mit Hilfe von Tampons und Asche Feuer machen."


----------



## The_Duke (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Blackmore schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Tampons hat schon Survivalguru Rüdiger Nehberg empfohlen.
> Survival Lexikon Seite 277: Tampon ..."In Notzeiten sind gebrauchte Tampons Köder für Fische. Darüber hinaus läßt sich mit Hilfe von Tampons und Asche Feuer machen."



Ich stell mir das spaßig vor...Rüdiger frägt eine zufällig vorbeikommende Frau:
"Tschuldigung...menstruieren sie grade und würden mir ihren in Gebrauch befindlichen Tampon zum Fischen überlassen?"
Könnte sein, daß ihm das ein mittleres Gesichtshämatom im Bereich der Augen einbringt


----------



## arno (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich schrei mich wech!
Aber Tee benutze ich ab und zu im Friedfischfutter!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Naja kommt sich wahrscheinlich noch auf die Geschmacksrichtung an..... Fenchel soll ja beruhigend wirken. Ob dann allerdings noch einer beisst ...*mmh*


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

rofl !!! Zum Glück gibts oft auch solche threads ;D muahahah

Um noch was konstruktives beizutragen:
Arno, was machst du mit dem Tee im Fiedfischfutter?
Ist das der Gehimtip schlechthin?
Auf was für Tee stehen denn die Fische so?
Fenchel schließe ich mal aus ;o)


----------



## ollidi (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen wenn man die Teebeutel, vor dem Angeln, noch mit Rum tränkt, werden sie noch fängiger, :q
Mir persönlich schmeckt der Tee dann wesentlich besser. :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich könnte mir z. B. losen Tee oder auch Kaffeepulver als Futterzusatz gut vorstellen. Da sind ja schliesslich "Drogen" wie das Teein oder das Koffein drin, könte ja sein, dass die Viecher drauf stehen.


----------



## sundeule (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Klar, dass Koffein macht unsere flossentragenden Freunde je nach Dosis zu führescheinpflichtigen Antriebsaggregaten.
Ein frischer Beutel Early Grey und ich schätze mal, Du kannst hinter einer 23 cm Plötze auf (gut Hornhaut am Hacken vorausgesetzt):m Wasserski fahren.


----------



## Uwe_H (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@Sundeule: Vielleicht sollten wir erstmal die Teebeutelmontage auf Erfolg testen bevor wir mit der Hornhaut züchtung beginnen...

@Thomas9904: Morgen beim 1. Saar-Pfälzischen Ohmbachseetreff hängt ein Teebeutel an meiner Zanderrute. Ich habe noch nie einen mit Köfi oder Gummi gefangen, kann ja nur gewinnen die Methode.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



> Ich habe noch nie einen mit Köfi oder Gummi gefangen, kann ja nur gewinnen die Methode


Mein ich doch auch:
Nur Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## Reisender (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Werde mich denn Uwe_H anschließen und das mal Probieren.#6 

Man kann nicht mehr als es mal zu Probieren.#6 schließlich sind wir am Ohmbachstausee ein team.#: #: 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## petrikasus (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

mal ehrlich:

findet ihr das etwa gut die Fische erst auf Drogen (Tee, Rumaroma, Kaffe) zu bringen und dann zu drillen? Das ist zumindest bei Menschen strafbar. Bei Fischen dann wohl nur wenn sie minderjährig (=untermaßig) sind.#q 

Wenn ihr das gut findet, werde ich am Wochenende zum Spinnfischen mal ne Schachtel Zigaretten dranhängen. :m


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Kann mir mal jemand genau erklären wie das geht mit den Teebeutel ? Muss das Ettiket dran bleiben ? und die Schnurr ......... ? Welche Hakengöße nehme ich ? Schwarzer Tee oder was ?


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Also ich würde das Etikett dran lassen... der Fisch will ja wissen auf was er reingefallen ist. Aber eines gebe ich noch zubedenken, wenn nu ALLE mit Teebeutel fischen dann wird das Wasser aber arg eingefärbt...ob das dann doch so sinnvoll ist #c ...mmh |supergri |supergri


----------



## arno (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Moin!
Ich benutze wenn mir mein Himbersirup mal ausgeht einfach Früchtetee.
Losen natürlich.
Einfach aufgießen mit wenig Wasser und dann unters Futter mischen!
Geheimrezept würde ich nicht sagen, eher Notlösung!
Rotaugen fang ich damit auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Uwe_H (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Also hie rist meine Teebeutelmontage:

Weil im Ohmbachsee auch Hechte schwimmen, die ja vielleicht auch mal ganz heftigen Teedurst haben ist das Vorfach aus feiner Stahlseide, 60cm lang, (Sevenstrand 6,8 kg), 2/0 er Einzelhaken, der Teebeutel (ich habe mich für Bünting Grüngold, feine Ostfriesenmischung entschieden), das ganze wird dann am Tirolerhölz am Grund gezupft...

Je nach Gewässertrübung und Himmelskontrast werde ich den schwarzen Tee gegen Grünen Tee, bzw Roten Früchtetee austauschen.

Der Faden am Teebeutel wird entfernt (Zander sollen ja Schnurscheu sein), das Schild natürlich auch, und dann wird der Teebeutel mit dem umgefalteten Teil mehrfach auf den Haken gespiesst und dann in den Hakenschenkel geschoben.

Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

danke arno für dein rezeptvorschlag!
Sirup hab ich auch immer im haus, bin aber noch nie drauf gekommen das mit ins futter zu geben. Werd ich wohl mal versuchen ;D

Also ich bin der Ansicht, dass die wohl eher aus der Not heraus mit Teebeuteln angeln.
Werden dort wohl keine Slotties und Co haben...


----------



## arno (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich hab mal gelesen, das die sogar ein Stück schwamm als Twister oder Gummifischersatz nehmen!
Werd ich auch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Merlinrs (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Die geschmacksrichtung Blutorange wäre bestimmt gut für Raubfisch


----------



## sundeule (17. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel/ stück schwamm*

apropros Schwamm: getunkte Schwammstückchen(Rinderbrühe, Sirup...) an der Winkle-Picker habe ich schon versucht und für machbar befunden


----------



## Mr. Lepo (18. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich komme gerade vom See und was glaubt ihr was ich am Ufer gefunden habe...... Teebeutel mit Pfefferminzgeschmack..! Nu stellt sich mir die Frage hab ich denn vielleicht nen Vereinskollegen hier im Board...???


----------



## Tommy-Boy (18. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				MeFoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Teebeuteln stimmt. Heißt in Polen "Kouva" und macht fast jeder. Die Beutel werden dazu mit dem Haken mehrfach durchstochen (quasi wie mit einer Nähnadel) und dann mit Grundblei und Seitenarm über den Boden gezupft.


Könnte es nicht auch 'Kurva' sein? 

Tom


----------



## Uwe_H (19. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@Tommyboy: Kurva ist was anderes und nicht ganz fein...(pass mal auf die Ferkelfahndung auf...)


----------



## taildancer (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Hat schon jemand was gefangen?
Bin neugierig!


----------



## Pfiffie79 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ja das würde mich ja nun auch mal interessieren, vorallem die hechtwurst.#c


----------



## Uwe_H (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Bei unserem Treffen am letzten WE am Ohmbachsee wurde auf Teebeutel kein Zander gefangen, allerdings auch nicht auf Köfi, Gufi oder sonstiges...

Ich verfolge die Geschichte aber weiter...


----------



## Pfiffie79 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

wo bleibt der Wurstbericht???????????????????????:v 


In bezug auf den Teebeutel:
es ist aller ehren wert das es einige von euch probieren, ich hoffe der erfolg bleibt nicht aus
nachteil: bald gibt es die seen dann aber nicht mit namen sondern mit geschmacksrichtungen    also nicht stau ...., sondern Himbeerstausee


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				totentanz schrieb:
			
		

> Sonderangebot:
> Getragene Slips und Strings​
> Die Wäschestücke werden von mir 48 Stunden durchgehend getragen und anschließend luftdicht verpackt.​
> 
> ...


Nee das kommt mich billiger wenn ich die selbst trage. Wenn du da reingepupt hast dann beißen nur noch die Forellen an.


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Was ist denn hier LOS ???? ne ne ne .....


----------



## Reisender (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@all

in namen meines bruders @Uwe_H der arbeitet momentan kann ich euch einige infos geben.

wir haben mit folgeden sorten gefischt:: minze, hagebutte, kümmel-anis, und andere.

aber ich kann euch beruhigen, wir machen weiter bei jedem treffen und es waren schon 3 und der 4 ist am 18.12.04 nicht das wir noch nichts gefangen haben damit, aber seit dem hat jeder von uns immer teebeutel dabei.:q und der tag wird kommen und wir werden fangen ...........

@Pfiffie79

ja mit der wurst hatten wir erfolg!!!!!auch wenn der erfolg namen hat wie Reisender, Fischlifänger und und und


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

also heißt das , dass ihr noch kein Zander damit gefangen habt oder wie#c


----------



## Reisender (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Nein wir haben *noch* keinen zander gefangen !!!

aber wir arbeiten daran, und werden unsere erfolge als patent anmelden:q :q 
aber der erfolg ist nicht mehr weit......:g


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Das erinnert mich an den Thread, den ich mal eröffnen wollte: "Hecht auf Kaffeefilter"|kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@all

dafür habe ich schon einen aal auf gummibärchen gefangen..und das ist mein ernst, habe auf karpfen gesessen..


----------



## Fliegenfänger (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich glaube die Fische beißen in Polen nur auf geklaute Teebeutel.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Skipper47 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				MeFoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Teebeuteln stimmt. Heißt in Polen "Kouva" und macht fast jeder. Die Beutel werden dazu mit dem Haken mehrfach durchstochen (quasi wie mit einer Nähnadel) und dann mit Grundblei und Seitenarm über den Boden gezupft.


Du meinst bestimmt Kurva, lol. Schau mal bei Google nach was das heisst.#d


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@Counter-Striker; Das darfst du nicht so ernst nehmen.:q


----------



## Skipper47 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Zur Erläuterung, fragt man einen Polen der schon dem Alkohol zugesprochen hat was er denn da durch`s Wasser zieht, wird er Dir Kurva antworten. (verdeutscht "Nute") das ist eine Redewendung die laufend gebraucht wird.


----------



## Birger (23. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Hi pfiffie,
leider keinen Wurstbericht, die Wurst war aber nicht schuld, sondern die Hechte: dieses Jahr genau 0. Sie sind weg? Ich hab keinen einzigen gefangen, woran das liegt weiß ich echt nicht, dafür waren mehr Zander da, ich wollte aber einen Oberflächenbiss mit ner Wurst und das am besten Filmen. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr, ich bin seeehr optimistisch.
Meint ihr die weichen eher rosafarbenen aus dem Glas sind besser, oder die getrockneten, salzigen, roten, die immer etwas krumm sind (spielen bestimmt besser und halten länger) ???


----------



## Uwe_H (24. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Also zu dieser Teebeutelgeschichte, ich habe mir das Video von meinem Schüler angeschaut (60 Minuten auf Polnisch, ein Albtraum...) die haben tatsächlich mit Teebeuteln Zander gefangen...ob die jetzt geklaut oder gekauft sein müssen habe ich natürlich nicht verstehen können, allerdings kann ich dazu sagen, es funktioniert, es sei denn die haben da Stuntszenen reingeschnitten und den Teebeutel im entscheidenden Moment von einem GuFi doubeln lassen!!!

Allerdings liegen in meiner Gerätekiste ca 8 verschiedene Sorten Teebeutel, so dass ich ganz spontan auf die Beisslaune der Fischlis reagieren kann, je nachdem, was gerade angesagt ist, Ostfriesenmischung, Nieren und Blasen Tee, Früchte, Hagebutte, Pfefferminze, Grüner Tee, Schwarzer Friese usw usw...Man hat ja auch mehr als ein GuFimodell dabei...aber ich kann euch eines sagen, unsere Prinzessin Fischlifänger hat sich auf dem Boden gekringelt, er kommt den Steilhang runter, sieht mich am Ufer stehen und just in diesem Moment fliegt ein Teebeutel im hohen Bogen am 2er Circle Hook mit feinem Stahlvorfach, der Hechte wegen, man weiss ja nie, in den Ohmbachsee...allein dieser Schrei, der Blick voller Entsetzen, das war mir die Mühe wert, und ich werde es jederzeit wieder mal ausprobieren...

Zum Würstchenproblem: Ich denke mir, auch hier gilt, viele verschieden Sorten ausprobieren, ich würde allerdings zur luftgedriggelden Pälzer Brotworscht tendieren, die ist zäh, hält gut am Haken, und was das wichtigste ist, die ist sehr lecker und leicht bekömmlich...Zander werden dies zu schätzen wissen...sollte Bedarf an diesem hervorragendem Köder bestehen, zum Beispiel an der Zanderkant oder in Ostfriesland, so werde ich gerne exportierenderweise tätig werden...(ich sitze hier an der Quelle)


----------



## totentanz (24. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Nee das kommt mich billiger wenn ich die selbst trage. Wenn du da reingepupt hast dann beißen nur noch die Forellen an.


 Nicht das einer denkt !ICH! würde das verkaufen! Dieses Angebot hab ich aus dem Internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pfiffie79 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Über das wurschtangebot von Uwe sollten wir nachdenken. Aber ist es nicht besser im Winter eine Würzigere sorte zu Probieren, was kräftiges sozusagen, bei der Kälte?:q 


Schade das es noch keine Wurscht erfolge gibt, aber ich hoffe ihr bleibt dran|rolleyes .
Wenn jeder seine würschte ins Wasser hängt bleibt der erfolg sicher nicht aus:q


----------



## Skorpion (24. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



> Da sind ja schliesslich "Drogen" drin, könnte ja sein, dass die Viecher drauf stehen.



Das glaube ich jetzt nicht, da will einer tatsächlich unsere Fische abhängig machen :q 

Was hab ich bloß gelacht beim lesen hier |bla:  #6 

bei einigen hat man das Gefühl, die glauben es wirklich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also ich hab schon mit Kaugummi gestippt weil mein Teig alle war und die Rotfedern haben weiter gut gebissen, im Magen von Hecht&co schon Steine, Stöcke und sogar ein Cola Deckel gefunden. Es handelte sich dabei aber bestimmt nur um eine Reflex Reaktion des Raubfisches, deshalb haben sie zugeschnappt.
Aber gezielt mit Tee auf Zander
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ne Leute so was gibt es nicht mal in Polen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :q


----------



## Uwe_H (24. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@Pfiffie: was härteres als Pfälzer Bratwurst (die grobe) gibt es nicht...und ich werde euch nur in so kleinen Mengen beliefern, dass es reicht um genau einen Fisch zu fangen...den Rest brauchen wir ja hier zur Ernährung!!!


----------



## ErnyC (25. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

wie war das noch gleich......



ich hätt gern Lewaworschd... awa von der grob fät

tut mir Leid mein Herr, aber die Azubine ist heute in der Berufsschule....



jaja, immer iwder ein Schenkelklopfer....


Sieben Seiten über Teebeutel....... also ich werd mich meinen Ohmbachbrüdern anschließen und am 18.12 die "Teatime" miteinleuten!

Oder solln wa ma Tampons in Schweineblut tränken?
Soll ja super zum anfüttern sein..........
ach hab ich ma erzählt dass ich einst als Elektriker das große vergügen hatte an einer Kläranlage zu arbeiten?

Jamijami..... das eine Becken nannten wir das "Monatshygiäneauffangbecken"
 :q  :v 

Soa, nu aber ab inne Heia.............


----------



## Pfiffie79 (25. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Hey gute idee, mit getränkten Tampongs jiggen, ist ein Versuch wert. Aber welche Farbe, die gibts doch in Unterschiedlichen Farben. lol:q


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Ich glaube Macgyver könnte aus all diesen Sachen eine komplette Angelausrüstung basteln lol:q


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Also zu den blutgetränkten Tampons, mein Opa hat früher viel mit Blt gefischt, der ist zum Metzger am Schlachttag und hat sich Schweine und Rinderblut geholt, das 2 tage im eimer stehen lassen, anschliessend mit dem Messer in Würfel geschnitten damit 2-3 Tage angefüttert und anschliesend an der Stelle mit nem Rinderblutwürfel gefischt. Der hat riesengroße Döbel in Maßen gefangen.  #c  #c 
Ich wollte das auch die ganze Zeit mal ausprobieren, aber unser Metzger schlachtet nicht mehr selbst und um in den nächsten Ort zu  fahren war ich zu faul! #6


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

gerinnt das Blut so schnell ? Ist doch dann wie Rote Grütze wa ?


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@ Counter Striker
So ähnlich das schweineblut wat etwa die Konsistenz von Gote Grütze deas Rinderblut wie Wackelpudding, deshalb auch damit fischen, weil diese Würfel gut am Haken halten!


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@Moviefreak. diese methode kenne ich auch von meinem Petter, der mir die mal gezeigt hat.
Ganz feine pose, 1gr. tragkraft, dann matchrute, und neben dem blut am Haken etwas Blut oder leber, etwa vom Huhn anfüttern, und der fast garantierte spaß kann beginnen
war echt geil... wir fingen döbel im trüben wasser, die fast 60cm groß waren...
KOF!!!


----------



## alex Fink (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

hi Leute!
Ich hab den Film selbst gesehen.
Die Fangen wirklich mit Teebeuteln Zander!!
Unglaublich,  aber wahr!


----------



## j4ni (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

ja ne is klah...ist die entscheidende frage nicht eigentlich mit oder ohne milch? und wenn milch, dann erst den tee oder erst die milch in die tas aeh das gewässer?


----------



## Reisender (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				alex Fink schrieb:
			
		

> hi Leute!
> Ich hab den Film selbst gesehen.
> Die Fangen wirklich mit Teebeuteln Zander!!
> Unglaublich, aber wahr!


 



Ich habe sogar in Norge mit Teebeutel gefischt !!! Hmmm !! aber leider nichts gefangen....:m 

Ja unser Veteran Uwe, das erzählt schon viel mist !!! aber das mit dem Teebeutel habe ich ihn sofort geglaubt. Und die Aktion an dem Ohmbachstausee, wo er das erste mal mit einem Teebeutel gefischt hat, da war ich dabei !! aber auch da hatten wir keinen erfolg !! Aber wir werden es weiter versuchen und irgend wann wird mal einer Hängen bleiben.


----------



## Skorpion (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				alex Fink schrieb:
			
		

> hi Leute!
> Ich hab den Film selbst gesehen.
> Die Fangen wirklich mit Teebeuteln Zander!!
> Unglaublich,  aber wahr!



den Film will ich auch sehen |supergri


----------



## Raabiat (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> den Film will ich auch sehen |supergri



dat sin eben polnische zander....die nehmen mit was sie in die finger...äh...flossen kriegen|supergri
ich will auch ma das video sehn...meint ihr ein earl grey oder ne apfel-zimt mischung bringts auch?


----------



## Skorpion (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

also earl grey könnte um die Jahreszeit gut gehen.  apfel-zimt ist meiner Erfahrung nach eher was für die Sommermonate :q 

In meiner Box habe ich für jeden Tag einen anderen Köder:

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/4740/teeklein6vp.jpg



Hier mein Geheimtipp ( geht gut an der Elbe):

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/7028/teebeutel9yt.jpg



In einigen Gewässern stehen die Zander weiter draussen, hier meine neue Methode für die weiten Würfe:

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/4264/teebeutelweitwurf5lr.gif

 :#2:  :q :q


----------



## Reisender (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@Skorpion


Klasse !!! ich schmeiß mich wech !! Haste klasse gemacht ....|supergri |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Skorpion (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> ich schmeiß mich wech !!



ich auch |muahah:


----------



## Seebaer (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

@ Skorpion


|muahah: |muahah: #6 #6 |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Na ihr seid ja lustig...jetzt stärkt mir endlich mal einer den Rücken und dann wird der gleich mit ausgelacht!!! 

@Skorpion: Haste gut gemacht!!! Hab mich auch köstlich amüsiert!!! :q

@Reisender: Bei dir ist doch sowieso egal mit was du auf Zander gehst...ausser ollen Rollen, verschlissenen Socken und nem Kochtopf haste doch noch nix dran gehabt!!!


----------



## Reisender (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> @Reisender: Bei dir ist doch sowieso egal mit was du auf Zander gehst...ausser ollen Rollen, verschlissenen Socken und nem Kochtopf haste doch noch nix dran gehabt!!!


 


Ohhhhh .... das tut mich aber auch nun weh !!!:c  das mit der Socke und der Rolle stimmt....aber einen Kochtopf habe ich noch nie gefangen..|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri  aber mein Bruder ! wir sollten Samstag im Puff mal wieder mit dem Teezeugs mal versuchen ein Geiles Luder ab zu schleppen !!! Da Ernst ja nun nicht mit Fischt, haben wir wieder ein Paar Luder mehr zum Glücklich machen.|supergri |supergri


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

Am Samstag brauchst du keinen Teebeutel...da brauchst du nur deinen großen Zeh ins Wasser zu hängen...und schon beissen sie alle bei Zecke am anderen Ufer!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Reisender (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag brauchst du keinen Teebeutel...da brauchst du nur deinen großen Zeh ins Wasser zu hängen...und schon beissen sie alle bei Zecke am anderen Ufer!!!:q:q:q


 


Ich dachte wir haben beschlossen Zecke an einen baum zu binden !!!!|wavey: Da er uns immer Alt aus sehen läst.....die alte Sa.... die.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## carphunter1988 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

naja teebeutel und tampons und soweiter ok wer drauf steht sich sowas an haken zu knoten bitte ich bleibe lieber bei natur und kunst ködern 

wobei ich das video gerne mal sehen möchte wenn er es dir gibt stells doch mal ins netz 
mfg carphunter1988


----------



## Sammael (26. April 2008)

*AW: Zander auf Teebeutel*

zu dem wurstproblem....
probiert es doch mal mit lungenwurst bzw cabanssie!
dann solltet ihr aber nen gaskocher dabei haben, denn warm sind die am besten....da tropft das fett nur so raus

fett = energie= gut für fisch!

bin auf fangberichte gespannt!

teebeutel an die macht!!!
sobald die schonzeit um is, werd ichs auch ausprobieren!


----------

